# Pretty cool local find love these guys



## vastingray (Feb 25, 2015)

Purple is 67 and green is 69 looking for a nice COPPERTONE  love these lil guys


----------



## Jack21 (Feb 25, 2015)

Wow very nice. Two of them in that kind of condition. Great find


----------



## x__CRASH__x (Feb 26, 2015)

Very nice!


----------

